# West Glens Falls EMS



## emtwacker710 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just thought I should show off my squad in our new building, because thats what the forum said, lol anyways here are our rigs and we are going to have 2 brand new ones with complete LED lighting packages by Feb. of next year. Because the 2 we have now are living very limited lives, we run about 2200 calls a year with those 2 rigs, and this year we are already at 950 calls.


----------



## bassman1490 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey james its pat i finally joined up with this site. i cant belive noone has commented on our building yet


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 23, 2008)

nice house guys. is it just me or is the lerft rear tire of 710 flat? the box apprear to be cocked at a funny angle.


----------



## bassman1490 (Jan 23, 2008)

*flat tire*

yes actually i think it is flat, i did hear a story about how paid crew left a tire flat and never told anyone. and when the volunteer crew showed up they found it. do you know anything bout that james.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 24, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> nice house guys. is it just me or is the lerft rear tire of 710 flat? the box apprear to be cocked at a funny angle.




haha yes it is flat, the paid crew found out, called it out of service and left it, but its fixed now, lol


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2008)

Why don't the rigs say "ECNALUBMA" on the front hood?


----------



## MMiz (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice rigs and buildings!


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 3, 2008)

idk...thats a good question:huh:...maybe our new ones will...


----------



## bassman1490 (Feb 4, 2008)

i cant wait for our new rigs to come


----------



## SwissEMT (Feb 4, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> we run about 2200 calls a year with those 2 rigs, and this year we are already at 950 calls.



Wait, you wrote this post on Jan 20th. You're telling me that in 20 days, you've responded to 950 calls? Just amazed at such a spike!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 4, 2008)

*Very Nice!*

Very nice quarters and rigs.  Very Very Clean!!


----------



## bassman1490 (Feb 4, 2008)

i do believe james was talking about 07 not 08.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 4, 2008)

SwissEMT said:


> Wait, you wrote this post on Jan 20th. You're telling me that in 20 days, you've responded to 950 calls? Just amazed at such a spike!



yea, sorry about the number there, I was talking about this year, I was talking with my crew in the EMS room at our main hospital and they had said we have *** number of calls this year already, and I may have misheard them but I was a pretty high number as some nights my pager goes off 4-5 times just 0000-0600..but yea this year we will easily clear 2000 calls and some people are saying if we keep going at this rate we may hit 3000...most of our calls come in the summer time as we are a large tourist area...so we will see I guess.


----------



## bassman1490 (May 1, 2009)

we finally got are new rig in after 2 years of waiting. its a chevy cab with a braun box. pics soon to come


----------



## firecoins (May 1, 2009)

I don't comment on all things Long Island.


----------

